# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Καθαρισμός απορροφητήρα elica

## Gmaras

Καλησπέρα σας,

Επανέρχομαι με περισσοτερες χαλασμένες συσκεύες  :Biggrin: 

Έχουμε στο σπίτι ένα απορροφητηρα μάρκας elica ο οποιος δούλευε για αρκετό διάστημα χωρις τα φιλτρα του και με αποτελεσμα να μαζέψει αρκέτα λίπη. Αυτο που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι πως λυνω το μοτερ του για να το καθαρισω και αν έχετε καποιο καλό καθαριστικό να προτεινετε γιατι οσα δοκιμασα απο τα σουπερ μαρκετ δεν κάνανε δουλεια.

Το μοντέλο είναι tonda 01.01

----------


## agis68

το βασικό καθαριστικό για λίπη είναι ενα και λέγεται πετρέλαιο....πας σε ενα βενζινάδικο γεμίζεις ενα τετράλιτρο να το έχεις και θα κάνεις χρυσές και καθαρές δουλιες.....Μη ξεχάσεις και ενα -δυο πινέλα φθηνά απο σιδηροχρωματοπωλείο ενα μαλακό και ενα πιο σκληρό για σκληρή βρομιά, και μια παλια οδοντόβουρτσα για λεπτομέρειες......

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Baiking Soda και ζεστό νερό 

http://mikroimegaloi.gr/content/%CF%...AF%CF%80%CE%B7
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMMLEWiGHOI
Εννοείται δεν θα κάνεις το ίδιο και στο μοτέρ !.. μόνο στον ανεμιστήρα και στο εσωτερικό του

Για να φτάσεις στο μοτέρ πρέπει να πάρεις άδεια από την δουλειά σου τουλάχιστον 15 μέρες :Lol: 
http://www.klima-outlet.gr/aporrofit...-090-inox.html
σε άλλο μοντέλο ΤΕΚΑ .. χρειάστηκε να βγάλουμε ξεκινώντας από την κορυφή της καμινάδας (λύνοντας 2 βίδες από το έπιπλο στην κορυφή και σέρνοντας το προς τα πάνω ... συρταρωτά γαντζάκια) .. για το πιο κάτω καπάκι (ομπρέλα) χρειάστηκε να βγάλουμε εσωτερικές βίδες από κάτω για να βγει η ομπρέλα και να φτάσεις στο μοτέρ ) .. αλλά πολύ φασαρία μιλάμε για ένα καθάρισμα ... (πάνω από όλα πρέπει να αποσυνδεθεί από ρεύμα/καλώδια κτλ)

----------


## xsterg

για απορροφητηρα και για κουζινα δεν θα συνιστουσα πετρελαιο. λογω της μυρωδιας. σαπουναδα, οινοπνευμα και οσο καθαρισει. καταλαβαινω οτι δεν θα  καθαρισει τοσο καλα αλλα λογω των εντονων οσμων πετρελαιου δεν θα το επιχειρουσα.

----------


## stefos1

πάρε αυτό και θα με θυμηθείς http://www.allilegion-pallinis.gr/sh...9%CF%80%CE%B7/

----------


## Gaou

διέλυσα και εγώ έναν απορροφητήρα και θέλω τα μοτερ του που ειναι μέσα στην λαδίλα. για να συνοψισω το πετρέλαιο στο πηνιοσηρμα δεν θα κάνει κακό ? εγω σκοπευω να βάλω φωτιστικό που ειναι πιο ήπιο και το χρησιμοποιιώ στην αλυσίδα μου.

εχω καθαριστικο για αυτην την δουλειά αλλα φοβάμαι να το βάλω πάνω μήπως κάνω κακο στην περιέλιξη.

----------

